# US Best Alert



## gfpmp (Apr 19, 2017)

Received this:


Mark Zaverl <[email protected]>
11:31 AM (43 minutes ago)
to Adrian, Joseph 
Dear Vendors:


We've got some news to share--some of it good, some of it not so good--but we think all of it is very important, and so we want to thank you in advance for taking the time to read this letter.



As of tonight, U.S. Best Repair Service, Inc. will no longer be completing any further orders for Altisource. This will undoubtedly affect many of you that have helped us complete Altisource's orders in the field, and we regret the impact this will have on you and your staff. If you have open Altisource orders with us, please cancel them immediately; and if you have work that is already complete, we ask that you promptly submit results for payment.



We can't say that the loss of one of our premiere business relationships isn't going to affect us. It absolutely will. However, U.S. Best intends on moving forward with its other clients and will continue with all its business operations for the foreseeable future. We have a plan in place, and we are working with Altisource to ensure that all of our payment commitments to our vendors will be met.



We look forward to continuing working with you.



Best regards,





All The BEST 

Mark Zaverl

President and CEO
U.S. Best Repair Service, Inc.
2004 McGaw Ave | Irvine, CA 92614

[email protected]

US Best Repair Service, Inc. | Nationwide Property Preservation & Property Maintenance, REO


----------



## ppsub (May 30, 2018)

*US Best Update*

New communication from US Best. I'm glad that they're going out of their way to pay us when they haven't even been paid by Altisource.


From: Mark Zaverl 
Sent: Tuesday, May 29, 2018 2:40 PM
To: Adrian Alvarez <[email protected]>; Joseph Le <[email protected]>; Sam Tucci <[email protected]>
Subject: U.S.Best

Dear Vendors: 

We are following up on our initial communication regarding the discontinuation of our Altisource account. We realize that our workflow being turned off on such short notice has left both US Best and our valued vendors looking for answers. 

We live in an industry where trust is paramount, and we understand our vendors being extremely worried regarding payments owed to them. We are not a company that is looking to hide from these issues, or run from our payment obligations, or offer quick settlements as we wait for all the money currently owed to us. While we can promise that we are owed far more than we owe our vendors, simply waiting the time we’ve been told it will take for us to receive our money is something that will be detrimental to the valued partnerships we have with all of you. 

We have separated the invoices owed to our vendors for Altisource properties as of 5/22/18, and as stated earlier we are unwilling to make anyone wait for the numerous weeks it will take to fully collect payments due from our client. We will be sending the entire amounts due to vendors on Wed 5/30/18 covering the entirety of these orders with an anticipated timeline of paying orders that were fully completed between 5/21/18 thru 5/24/18 within 30 days. We will be happy to provide any check detail for your organization beginning Thursday 5/31/18 and will be in constant communication while we ensure all of our obligations for completed work are fully satisfied. We thank you in advance for bearing with us and allowing us to do our very best getting everyone reconciled as quickly as possible.

As stated in our initial communication, U.S. Best intends on moving forward with its other clients and will continue with all its business operations for the foreseeable future. We have a plan in place, and while we are still working with Altisource to ensure that all of our orders are processed, we are acting independently to ensure most importantly that our payment commitments to our vendors will be met.

We look forward to continuing working with you.



All The BEST 
Mark Zaverl
President and CEO
U.S. Best Repair Service, Inc.
2004 McGaw Ave | Irvine, CA 92614
[email protected] 
US Best Repair Service, Inc. | Nationwide Property Preservation & Property Maintenance, REO


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Taken at face value, that's awesome! 

This is the model all paper pushers should adopt - _"Pay our vendors for any work we order whether we get paid by our client or not"_. I hope they're able to keep their promise.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

US Best is not going to get there money for a lot longer then two weeks. I know a guy that probably has about 60k outstanding with Altisource on their property preservation side, their relationship with that department ended 2 years ago. 

He did REO work for them up until several months ago. In one of the last payments he got from the REO side they paid him too much like 5k, instead of 2k. They still had the nerve to ask for the difference back.


----------



## gfpmp (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm surprised you didn't notice the above posting was by somebody who just joined. Odd? I wonder if somebody from US Best posted that.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

gfpmp said:


> I'm surprised you didn't notice the above posting was by somebody who just joined. Odd? I wonder if somebody from US Best posted that.


Even if it was somebody from their company at least they have some sort of plan going forward. If vendors don't get paid in the time mentioned then they will have a reckoning.

I'd also like to correct my statement from before, the company that is with holding money from my friend is Carrington, he said altisource paid him out.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Just a FYI, just a year ago I posted a thread on US Best.. I would not be the least surprised if they had some one posing on here... We had been working for them going on 4 years, had never any issues getting paid.. then all of a sudden we started getting big dollar work.. Altisource work.. then came the issues with getting paid.. Well idk about you but I can't survive for long without being paid.. I posted that thread on here.. and Bam heads rolled @ US Best.. read the thread.. My guess is they are still using your pay too fund in house projects.. this is what I was told by there so called corporate attorney, and because I blasted them they let us go.. however I was not planning on continuing work for them anyway.. glad we got out of this business and went with private clients.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If you're owed monies that are past due your contractual agreements start your collection processes Monday Morning.
This is another ....let me just say the information I'm receiving is not good. Also i believe this is the same [form & content] Shari Nott sent out 6 months ago buying time until a bankruptcy was filed. 
This is not the first time US Best has had back office issues that created financial hardships for members of Labor....
Good luck to all


----------

